# your all perfect....paha....Whatever!



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well all you guys seem so nice and polite...really?
I wanna know what have you done in your lifetime that you should not have.... I could have a laugh with the replies.....
I dont think i have one...but my mother does...
When she goes shopping she snaps a piece of broccoli off a whole broccoli as she grudges buying a whole broccoli for tiago....She is soo bad... :O
I know *Anthony* Is always ignoring peoples inboxes?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

On the few occasions when I buy grapes in the store, I pick them all off,because only suckers pay for stems.
Of course after having hoe grown grapes the ones in the store are a pale comparison.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> On the few occasions when I buy grapes in the store, I pick them all off,because only suckers pay for stems.
> Of course after having hoe grown grapes the ones in the store are a pale comparison.





dmmj said:


> On the few occasions when I buy grapes in the store, I pick them all off,because only suckers pay for stems.
> Of course after having hoe grown grapes the ones in the store are a pale comparison.



You bad guy! ! ! ! 
:O Only suckers.....My mother pays for stems (Grapes not broccoli) !


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I feel like the grapes last longer when they are attached to the stem.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I feel like the grapes last longer when they are attached to the stem.



I 2nd this!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I feel like the grapes last longer when they are attached to the stem.


So do I. Plus I like the uniqueness of getting to pluck and eat, as you go along.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> CtTortoiseMom said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like the grapes last longer when they are attached to the stem.
> ...



Makes me feel posh!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> ..but my mother does...
> When she goes shopping she snaps a piece of broccoli off a whole broccoli as she grudges buying a whole broccoli for tiago....She is soo bad... :O



I don't do this, but then I have never fed any of my tortoises broccoli or even had fresh in the house. What I do, is if I go some where and have the salad bar with my meal, I may take something to try on my tortoises. I did this more, when out on the road with the truck, as it was hard to always find a place to get fresh produce.





dmmj said:


> On the few occasions when I buy grapes in the store, I pick them all off,because only suckers pay for stems.
> Of course after having hoe grown grapes the ones in the store are a pale comparison.



The grapes I have were bought with feeding the leaves in mind, not for eating. So far, the grapes I have tried have not been to my liking. Looking forward to some of my newer ones (and new varieties) to see how they taste.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL! Great idea!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is something bad that I do... Don't tell anyone!!!
My family loves breaded chicken cutlets, I don't mind serving them I just hate touching raw meat so I started buying pre breaded chicken cutlets from the New England Pasta Company and serving them as my own!! I might have also done this with Chicken Picata :shy: Rob recently found out about the cutlets and will not let me live it down!!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

so do you guys have your servants peel the grapes and hand feed them to you while you recline in your opulent chair?
Just wondering?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is something bad that I do... Don't tell anyone!!!
> My family loves breaded chicken cutlets, I don't mind serving them I just hate touching raw meat so I started buying pre breaded chicken cutlets from the New England Pasta Company and serving them as my own!! I might have also done this with Chicken Picata :shy: Rob recently found out about the cutlets and will not let me live it down!!



Bad girl! 





dmmj said:


> so do you guys have your servants peel the grapes and hand feed them to you while you recline in your opulent chair?
> Just wondering?



Truthfully i peel them i hate grape skin!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

dmmj said:


> so do you guys have your servants peel the grapes and hand feed them to you while you recline in your opulent chair?
> Just wondering?



What are you taking about? I AM the servant of this household.  To be honest, I don't even wash my grapes. 





CtTortoiseMom said:


> Here is something bad that I do... Don't tell anyone!!!
> My family loves breaded chicken cutlets, I don't mind serving them I just hate touching raw meat so I started buying pre breaded chicken cutlets from the New England Pasta Company and serving them as my own!! I might have also done this with Chicken Picata :shy: Rob recently found out about the cutlets and will not let me live it down!!


You had to cook them didn't you? In my book that makes them your own.  I think that was using your brains, when you did that. Why make life more unpleasant and work, when you don't have to?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2011)

I like to look through the knot holes in my fence and spy on my neighbor.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I like to look through the knot holes in my fence and spy on my neighbor.


Great no more nude sunbathing for me.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I like to look through the knot holes in my fence and spy on my neighbor.



Darn note to self: With the next sections of fencing I buy, look for knots holes!


----------



## Angi (Oct 27, 2011)

I do a lot of bad things and then feel bad about it. I think gossip is probably the worst, and so hard not to do. Going back to sleep after the kids go to school is another thing I do sometimes.


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 27, 2011)

I fart in elevators


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

You bad people?
An GB you leave a gift for the next elavator user!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I fart in elevators



I hope only, when your going up.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 27, 2011)

hi, i gona out my mother!i'll take her to the store to shop and she will let one rip , then blame me in front of people! 'lol'


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

momo said:


> hi, i gona out my mother!i'll take her to the store to shop and she will let one rip , then blame me in front of people! 'lol'



 Well of course! We all know Mothers never pass gas, burp, belch, or any other obnoxious and embarrassing thing.


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > hi, i gona out my mother!i'll take her to the store to shop and she will let one rip , then blame me in front of people! 'lol'
> ...


 'lol' so true, i learn alot from her!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm mean to Jacqui & Mary Anne... Oh wait!... Wrong thread again... I though this was the "Things I'm Most Proud of Doing" thread!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Anthony dont be starting on my thread bullying!
Or the thugs thing wont just be a joke anymore!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

....I'm quietly tip-toeing out up the room--shhh!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

My mum let a massive fart rip the other day in a rather busy tack shop! Embarrasing!

I do have to admit, I'm terrible for farting in shops and then leaving! HAHA!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG... Ladies PLEASE! Geez!!! Tyler, this is all your fault for starting this thread!!! Stephhhhh..... Ewwwww! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> My mum let a massive fart rip the other day in a rather busy tack shop! Embarrasing!
> 
> I do have to admit, I'm terrible for farting in shops and then leaving! HAHA!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> OMG... Ladies PLEASE! Geez!!! Tyler, this is all your fault for starting this thread!!! Stephhhhh..... Ewwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang, Ty! You're like your own little one-man-band!!! 



tyler0912 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > OMG... Ladies PLEASE! Geez!!! Tyler, this is all your fault for starting this thread!!! Stephhhhh..... Ewwwww!
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Dang, Ty! You're like your own little one-man-band!!!




What do you meen by that Anthony sir? ;/


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh sorry. Ladies don't fart they pass wind!

The best thing to do is when your lying in bed to pass wind and then shove your OH under the covers! 

Only problem is when they get you back man farts are 10x worse than lady farts!



AnthonyC said:


> OMG... Ladies PLEASE! Geez!!! Tyler, this is all your fault for starting this thread!!! Stephhhhh..... Ewwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know what you meen by OH but what does it stand for?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 27, 2011)

This thread has certainly taken a turn for the worse!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

PAHA...whys that?

I know what OH meens now


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> PAHA...whys that?
> 
> I know what OH meens now





What does OH mean?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Other Half? = OH


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Other Half? = OH



Thank's! I have wondered that for awhile!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

Same here.... anthony told me !


----------



## terryo (Oct 27, 2011)

I do something VERY bad at Home Depot and Lowe's. I go in the plant section, and I have a little clipper in my bag, and I clip off stems of plants I like, put them in my little zip lock bag that's also in my bag, take them home, root them and ........ That's why I have so many plants all over my house. Sooooo bad!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

terryo said:


> I do something VERY bad at Home Depot and Lowe's. I go in the plant section, and I have a little clipper in my bag, and I clip off stems of plants I like, put them in my little zip lock bag that's also in my bag, take them home, root them and ........ That's why I have so many plants all over my house. Sooooo bad!



Great idea!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I fart in elevators



*LOL!!! To much information!!!*


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

terryo said:


> I do something VERY bad at Home Depot and Lowe's. I go in the plant section, and I have a little clipper in my bag, and I clip off stems of plants I like, put them in my little zip lock bag that's also in my bag, take them home, root them and ........ That's why I have so many plants all over my house. Sooooo bad!



I have thought of doing that! Just a bit too chicken to do it.


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

GBtortoises said:


> I fart in elevators



Priceless.

This is all too hilarious.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried farting in an elevator once, it smelled so bad! Then I we stopped at a middle floor (we were on floor one going up to floor four and someone came on at floor 3) and you could sure tell they could smell it!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness oh my goodness. Everyone just stinks! lol


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

What did i do to deserve a thread about elavators and farts......lol!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

Who started this with all the farts??


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 27, 2011)

I dont even know susan, lol!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 27, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> What did i do to deserve a thread about elavators and farts......lol!



You asked for it!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Try working at a school.......... If you can beat them, join them and then blame it on them! Hahahahahahha


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

EVIL WOMAN!!^^


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 28, 2011)

Here, in The Republic, farting a much-respected spectator sport...pass the beans?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

PAHA TERRY!  Hmh...Beans! 

I told my mum about this thread...our convo:

Me: I told the forum about you robbing broccoli...
Mum: :O Why theyll' think im a cheapo ....
Me: Mum! 
Mum: Yes?
Me: There alot worse...
Mum:Why?
Me: they fart....IN ELEVATORS...
Mum: Nice  
Me: Ew <.<


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm so proud of myself for what I have done in this thread!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

Lovely GB....Just Lovely......Destroying my polite thread on broccoli.....i know when you cook it ..... it may smell of farts...but come on?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 28, 2011)

Here ya go, Tyler, the greatest scene from Hollywood illustrating my point...

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMibdeOZ3_s&feature=fvst[/video]

You're welcome...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 28, 2011)

Terry.... CLASSIC! Doo-darrrr!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

That is discusting....i do not thankyou for that...!


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 28, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Lovely GB....Just Lovely......Destroying my polite thread on broccoli.....i know when you cook it ..... it may smell of farts...but come on?



I can't recall broccoli smelling that bad when it's cooked, but it sure is a good source of "after gas"!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 28, 2011)

Why savotage it!


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 28, 2011)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> Here ya go, Tyler, the greatest scene from Hollywood illustrating my point...
> 
> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMibdeOZ3_s&feature=fvst[/video]
> 
> You're welcome...



One of the best comedy movies of all time!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 28, 2011)

*Lights a match* so much gas! 
Hmm lets see... when babies make faces at me I occasionally make faces back at them when the parents aren't looking. Sometimes they laugh and sometimes they cry.... and when they cry I just walk by like I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 28, 2011)

HAHA! That is hilarious!!! 



Mao Senpai said:


> *Lights a match* so much gas!
> Hmm lets see... when babies make faces at me I occasionally make faces back at them when the parents aren't looking. Sometimes they laugh and sometimes they cry.... and when they cry I just walk by like I had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 28, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> *Lights a match* so much gas!
> Hmm lets see... when babies make faces at me I occasionally make faces back at them when the parents aren't looking. Sometimes they laugh and sometimes they cry.... and when they cry I just walk by like I had nothing to do with it.



OOOOO your naughty!!!! That's worse than blaming it on them!!! LOL!!!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 28, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I like to look through the knot holes in my fence and spy on my neighbor.



LOL That's Too Funny! I ampicturing it as I read it. Too Funny!


----------

